
POWER8 firmware release notes for Spectre/Meltdown - newman314
https://download4.boulder.ibm.com/sar/CMA/SFA/07d79/0/01SC860_138_056.html
======
newman314
What's interesting is that I noticed that the firmware notes indicate that
CVE-2017-5753 and CVE-2017-5754.

It's not clear to me if IBM is acknowledging that POWER is affected by
Meltdown (thought to be mostly/only Intel so far) or if this is an error in
their notes.

~~~
fulafel
Meltdown being Intel-specific has been parroted a lot, but the primary sources
say:

\- The Meltdown paper speculated that the Meltdown class of Attack
should/could work on AMD & ARM, even though they hadn't developed their PoC
exploit for non-Intel CPUs

\- ARM published a note saying some of their cores are vulnerable to Meltdown.

\- AMD put out a press release saying AMD is only to Spectre, but there has
been no technical/engineering explanation of the claim.

